# Fissure vitre iPod Touch 4



## TheBigBoss531 (18 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Mon iPod Touch 4 a fait une "petite" chute sur des cailloux (je dis petite car il est seulement tombé de la hauteur de ma poche). Malheureusement, ça à suffit à fissuré les coins de la vitre de l'écran :

















Du coup j'ai quelques questions à vous poser :

- Est-ce que la garantie peux fonctionner ? (il est encore sous garantie normale d'un an, pas d'Apple Care et je l'ai acheté directement sur l'Apple Store en ligne)

- Y a t'il des risques à monter un écran acheté sur internet soi-même (et si ça vaut le coup pour cette fissure) ?

- Sinon, quels site me recommandiez vous pour acheter un écran ?


Merci d'avoir pris le temps de me lire et excusez-moi si je me suis trompé de catégorie.  
Bon après-midi.


----------



## groudon41 (18 Mai 2012)

1) contacte le SaV d'apple, mais normalement, il est en garanti, donc c'est bon^^
2) c'est un chouya risqué, et si l'écran tactile fonctionne encore sans prolème, ne tente pas.


----------



## Gwen (18 Mai 2012)

La garantie de base ne couvre pas la casse. Donc, c'est mort pour ça.


----------



## kolargol31 (18 Mai 2012)

+1

Faut arreter de dire des conneries!
une chute ou des coups sur un produit APPLE ne rentre pas dans la garantie.....


il faudra que tu te trouves donc une autre façon de le réparer...


----------



## groudon41 (18 Mai 2012)

pourtant, a l'époque, mon iphone 3g c'était vu attribuer une vitre toute neuve par apple, malgré le fait qu'il sois tombé de mon lit...
Et pourtant, il était sous une garantie de base, enfin bon, désolé de m'être trompé^^

par contre, franchement, a par pour quelqu'un qui s'y connais bien, c'est assez risqué, et si le tactile fonctionne encore, ne te dérange pas pour ca...


----------



## Guillaume81 (25 Juin 2012)

Comme tu as du le constater, la fissure ne change rien au fonctionnement de ton iPod! Donc, moi je te conseille de le laisser tel qu'il est. Regarde un peu autour de toi, tu verras que tu n'est pas le seul avec un écran fissuré. L'autre jour, j'ai fait tombé mon téléphone fixe à écran tactile, trouvé sur ce site, j'ai esquinté presque tout l'écran et puis....il marche toujours!!!


----------

